# MTB'ler aus Achim - Verden ?



## jee (12. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen, 

 gibt zwischen Achim und Verden oder in der Gegend ein paar MTB'ler. Würde gerne mal wieder mit mehreren Leuten (regelmäßig) fahren. 

 Jee.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2010)

Moin,

halte Dich mal in Richtung dieses Threads: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434901&page=7 

Hier kannst Du Dich mit einklinken wenn Du mit mehreren Leuten fahren möchtest. Im speziellen frag mal bei juk an, der wohnt inzwischen in Oyten!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inkognito (12. Januar 2010)

Ich komme aus Verden. Melde Dich, wenn Du mal fahren willst. So viele aus der Gegend scheint's ja nicht zu geben 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (13. Januar 2010)

@jens: Bremen ist gut und schön - praktisch wäre es für mich nicht für jede Tour ins Auto springen zu müßen - oder erstmal 20Km mit'm Bike anzufahren 

@matz: Ich melde mich !

jee


----------



## jee (19. Februar 2010)

Ich koche den Thread wieder auf, da wir immerhin 2 VERBiker sind und Bremen doch ein gutes Stück weg ist.

Wie siehts also aus mit SO ?

jee


----------



## inkognito (19. Februar 2010)

14:00 GS-Lönsweg - bin dabei  - das wird eine vorzügliche Sauerei.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## Hobb (19. Februar 2010)

moin,
ist ja auch kein Problem hier als Bremer mitzulesen und im richtigen Moment, als bekennender Freund der langen CC-Touren, mal die Mitfahrgelegenheit abzufragen und zu nutzen.

GS steht wohl eher nicht für Goslar sondern für Gesamtschule, ich war beim ersten Lesen "etwas" irritiert.

Man sieht sich, viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## inkognito (20. Februar 2010)

Du bist herzlich eingeladen 
GS steht in dem Fall für Grundschule - die liegt inkl. Parkplatz günstig am Stadtwald. Von da aus kann man für schöne lange Touren in den Wäldern abtauchen.
XC und Marathon sind genehmigt 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## Hobb (20. Februar 2010)

Danke!,
wenn Boden- und Wetterverhältnisse wieder etwas angenehmer sind bin ich dabei.


----------



## inkognito (21. Februar 2010)

36 Km auf Eis, Schnee, Schlamm und Strasse und nicht einmal Eddy the Eagle gemacht. 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (21. Februar 2010)

Hey !
war ein heftiger Ritt. 1-2-3 Wochen und die weiße Pest ich weg und wir könnens wieder mit Grip angehen 

Schönen Sonntag und gute Woche

jee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inkognito (22. Februar 2010)

jee schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag und gute Woche



Danke, Dir auch !

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (22. Februar 2010)

gestern wars schon schmerzhaft, aber heute tun die Beine richtig weh. Wie kann man nach dem Winter nur so fit sein, Matz?

jee


----------



## inkognito (22. Februar 2010)

Ich bin nicht fit - Du bist zu schlapp 
Ansonsten habe ich am dem Ergometer trainiert und war oft genug auch bei dem Mistwetter draussen. Spätestens Ende März/Anfag April, gehts auf den Hahnenklee - wie siehts aus? Goslar HBF - Granestausee - Hahnenklee - Klausthal und über die Alte Harzstrasse wieder zurück. 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (18. März 2010)

laß mal die Bikes auslüften  wie sieht's aus. @Matz: Der GPS ride steht ja auch noch aus. Feierabendrunde ist angesagt, oder ?

jee


----------



## inkognito (18. März 2010)

FAR geht klar. Treffen Justus-v.-Liebig Str./Reitweg ~17:30 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (21. März 2010)

adhoc: große Runde  SMS is raus 
Bei dem Wetter geht das gar nicht anders 

jee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inkognito (22. März 2010)

es geht doch nichts über Nordicwalking Gruppen  Jeder Anstieg wird vermieden, Waldwege werden blockiert  und mit 3km/h 180 Puls  
... aber sonst 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2010)

inkognito schrieb:


> es geht doch nichts über Nordicwalking Gruppen  Jeder Anstieg wird vermieden, Waldwege werden blockiert  und mit 3km/h 180 Puls
> ... aber sonst
> 
> Gruss, Matz



Die nennen sich ja nicht umsonst "Stockterroristen"!


----------



## jee (22. März 2010)

die erste Gruppe adipöser Frauen war gemeingefährlich. Parken auf dem Waldweg und nach der freundlichen Frage ob wir vorbeifahren dürfen brüllt eine davon stumpf: "NEIN". Und der Anblick war wirklich nicht schön 

Dafür war das Wetter genial; leider waren die Waldwege teils ganz schön durchnäßt.

jee


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2010)

jee schrieb:


> die erste Gruppe adipöser Frauen war gemeingefährlich. Parken auf dem Waldweg und nach der freundlichen Frage ob wir vorbeifahren dürfen brüllt eine davon stumpf: "NEIN". Und der Anblick war wirklich nicht schön
> 
> Dafür war das Wetter genial; leider waren die Waldwege teils ganz schön durchnäßt.
> 
> jee



Bei Nässe macht es doch erst richtig Spass!


----------



## inkognito (23. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei Nässe macht es doch erst richtig Spass!



Das will ich meinen 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (31. März 2010)

Irgendwelche Pläne für die Ostertage oder FAR ?

jee


----------



## inkognito (31. März 2010)

nichts Spezielles. Spontane SMS würde ich sagen. FAR ist prinzipiell jeden Tag angesagt  War gestern auf FAR unterwegs. Waldböden sind wieder perfekt befahrbar.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (16. April 2010)

SA/SO 15:00 große Runde.
Wie wär's mit dem Einstieg in die Runde im Borsteler Weg > Weizmühlen > Specken > Kükenmoor > Historische Strasse > Hügelgräber > Lindhoop > Schnuckenstall > Holtum > Walle > Dauelsen > Stadtwald > Stadion > Borsteler Weg ?

jee


----------



## inkognito (16. April 2010)

SMS und Posting gleichzeitig, was ?
Die Strecke ist perfekt. Wir könnten noch den Abstecher durch den Forst bei Salingsloh machen und am oberen Rand des Waldes zurück nach Kückenmoor um dann auf die Historische Strasse zu kommen. Der Waldabschnitt ist gut für die Beine 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## inkognito (24. August 2017)

Ich belebe den uralten Thread mal wieder.
Wer Lust hat, mag sich einfach hier melden 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackslide (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,wie sieht es denn aus?
Fahrt ihr noch im Raum Verden?Ich komme aus Eickeloh.Das wäre für mich nicht so weit.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## inkognito (24. Oktober 2017)

Grundsätzlich schon, irgendwie. Allerdings ist die ehemalige Gruppe zerfallen in E-Biker und Nicht-Biker  Ich fahre beides, allerdings außerhalb der Alpen lieber ohne E.


----------



## juk (24. Oktober 2017)

Moin zusamm!



jee schrieb:


> SA/SO 15:00 große Runde.
> Wie wär's mit dem Einstieg in die Runde im Borsteler Weg > Weizmühlen > Specken > Kükenmoor > Historische Strasse > Hügelgräber > Lindhoop > Schnuckenstall > Holtum > Walle > Dauelsen > Stadtwald > Stadion > Borsteler Weg ?



Das sieht nach einer interessanten Runde aus. Steht das mal wieder auf dem Kalender?


----------



## inkognito (24. Oktober 2017)

Bei passendem Wetter bin ich jedes WE auf einer ähnlichen Runde unterwegs. Mittlerweile habe ich hoffentlich die meisten Höhenmeter herausgeknobelt. Einfach was verabreden. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## blackslide (24. Oktober 2017)

Moin,kommendes We kann ich wohl nicht aber danach würde ich gern mal mitkommen.
Das hört sich ganz gut an.
Und mit mehreren machts doch mehr Spaß.


----------



## inkognito (24. Oktober 2017)

noch so ein Beispiel: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/embed/2111416059
Ich wohne direkt am Wald, was sich auch ganz gut als Startpunkt eignet. Macht einfach Terminvorschläge. Dazu wäre WhatsApp ggf. auch eine Möglichkeit. Das kommende WE ist bei mir auch schon verplant, bzw. höchstens eine "Bäckerrunde" am Sa.-Morgen.


----------



## juk (25. Oktober 2017)

Die Activity bei Garmin verlangt nach einem Login.

Wir können ja für das übernächste Wochenende was verabreden!


----------



## inkognito (2. November 2017)

ggf. mal der PN die Kontaktdaten austauschen.


----------

